# Front headlock sacrifice throw



## Andrew Green (Jan 9, 2006)

We are in a neck and elbow position




I step back slapping the back of his head down with my right hand



My left hand slides over the back of his head to hold it down as my right wraps around and secures his arm.



My left then reenforces my right and I circle off to my left to prevent him from being able to grab my leg.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 9, 2006)

I step under him with my left leg, lieing down in front of him and staying as tight as possible to him (I need to be under his center of gravity)



He is thrown over me and onto his back



and I recover to side control


----------



## Henderson (Jan 9, 2006)

How effective have you found this technique to be when you are at a significant size disadvantage compared to your opponent?

Frank


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 9, 2006)

then not so much  

This is better on guys about the same size as you, unless they have poor posture.  But then most things don't work as well on really big guys... on guys significantly bigger you'd be less likely to get the headlock.


----------



## green meanie (Jan 10, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> How effective have you found this technique to be when you are at a significant size disadvantage compared to your opponent?
> 
> Frank


 
It's hard to pull off on a big guy starting from the collar tie up as shown in this demonstration (nice work btw). But if you're sprawling back to fend off a takedown and can catch him in a front headlock while he's still on all fours it's a little easier.


----------



## Henderson (Jan 10, 2006)

green meanie said:
			
		

> But if you're sprawling back to fend off a takedown and can catch him in a front headlock while he's still on all fours it's a little easier.


It figures that Denny would know where I was going with this.:ultracool   Maybe a little guillotine while they're on all fours, or slip to rear mount for hadaka jime?

Frank


----------



## green meanie (Jan 10, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> It figures that Denny would know where I was going with this.:ultracool Maybe a little guillotine while they're on all fours, or slip to rear mount for hadaka jime? Frank


 
Yep. Sometimes you can't get the guillotine and you have to settle for the front headlock -which this technique shows, isn't a bad place to be. And since you've brought it up: this technique is excellent for setting your opponent up when trying to get to the rear mount position for a rear naked choke. You attempt to do this technique, but he's a big dude and he won't go. But while he's bracing himself to fight off the roll you snap the head down and spin hard to get behind them.


----------

